# summer time fun



## Deanoside (Jun 7, 2018)

I finall got to work on the kids play house they have been asking for.
a few more days and I should be done (At least with the exterior).it is 8'x8' with a 3'x8' deck and I am also having try at building a Dutch door to go with it 

more to come

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 8, 2018)

So you told your wife it is a playhouse huh? That might work even if my kids are all in their 20’s....hmmm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 8, 2018)

Wow what a "playhouse." Shouldn't it be play mansion?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 8, 2018)

Will be a nice addition for your family. When kids are grown I can see it s a great place to store wood. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deanoside (Jun 8, 2018)

my thought was if I build them a "playhouse" in a few months when they are sick of it I'll have a nice dry place to store all the stuff in my garage and free up some more room in my shop/garage

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 8, 2018)

Cool! Love the potential endgame also!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glenn Lefley (Jun 10, 2018)

Deanoside said:


> I finall got to work on the kids play house they have been asking for.
> a few more days and I should be done (At least with the exterior).it is 8'x8' with a 3'x8' deck and I am also having try at building a Dutch door to go with it
> 
> more to come
> ...


With your lathe and tools in there, might get a bit dangerous for kids, just saying!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

